# dialer,dsl und eine isdn-telefonanlage (eumex 704pc lan)



## Anonymous (26 September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre dankbar wenn ich infos bekommen könnte, vielleicht findet sich jemand, dem was ähnliches passiert ist.

in meiner august telekomrechnung befand sich ein posten über 41,.. euro abgerechnet von nexnet für "yahoo-online". diesen betrag habe ich zurueckbuchen lassen. ich hatte die hoffnung damit hat sich das erledigt
heute allerdings habe ich eine mahnung von nexnet für kosten bei der british telecom erhalten. ich habe dort angerufen und mich erkundigt was das eigentlich soll. dort erhielt ich die info, dass ich mich
angeblich über 019251000 eingewählt habe.

ich dachte bis jetzt bei meiner konfiguration ist das technisch nicht möglich.
ich habe t-dsl, eine flatrate und benutze als router eine eumex 704 pc lan. mein pc ist über eine netzwerkkarte angeschlossen und hat sonst keine verbindung nach aussen.

ist es möglich, dass auf diese art ein dialer zuschlägt??

vielen dank und schöne gruesse

martin


----------



## Heiko (26 September 2003)

Hast Du die LAN-CAPI installiert?


----------



## Devilfrank (27 September 2003)

Und bist Du sicher, dass die Eumex über die Netzwerkkarte an dem Rechner angeschlossen ist und nicht etwa doch über USB?


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2003)

zwei antworten auf die fragen:

1.)  die lan capi ist installiert (wenn das die standard capi control ist, die bei der installation der software mitinstalliert wird)

2.) ja, ich bin sicher, dass ich nur über die netzwerkkarte angeschlossen bin


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2003)

@wollsocke

Bevor hier weiter Spekulationen über die (Un)möglichkeit sich per DSL-pur  eine Dialereinwahl 
einzufangen stattfinden: (Dialerinstallation ja , Einwahl nein)

empfehle ich erst mal deinen PC mit den folgenden Tools zu überprüfen:

Der Schnelltest auf Autoloader und dll-Dialer
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=579255&d=30&a=1&t=779779

und Spybot Search&Destroy 
http://www.safer-networking.org/

Tipp dazu , als erstes nach der Installation aus dem Programm heraus den Signaturupdate laden.
cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

Ohne jetzt diese Eumex aus dem "FF" zu kennen, aber vermutlich hast Du genau diese "Kosten" verursacht (rechtliches mal außer acht gelassen), USB ist hier nicht entscheident sondern die CAPI-Schnittstelle. Darüber wird vereinfacht ausgedrückt eben ein Modem emuliert, so sind über ISDN oder wie bei Dir über das Netzwerk (und dann ISDN über die Eumex) sämtliche Dienste möglich (FAX, Modem, ...).
Wenn Du FAX (oder die anderen Dienste) nicht beötigst, deaktiviere die CAPI


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

erstmal vielen dank für eure antworten...

ich habe mittlerweile sowohl den spybot als auch das zweite tool, dass cp genannt hatte über meinen pc laufen lassen, ausser einem überrest von einem dialer in der reg, den ich im fruehjahr rausgeworfen habe (wohl nicht vollstaendig), wurde nichts gefunden.

nur zu meinem verstaendnis:
die nummer über die ich das geld verbraten haben soll, ist die nummer von talkline, ein call by call anbieter, der mir bis jetzt noch nicht negativ aufgefallen ist.

ist das herstellen einer verbindung über die capicontrol und damit über die isdn-hardware (simulation einer modemverbindung) meiner eumex ein gängiges bzw sinnvolles verfahren oder ist das bis jetzt nur in verbindung mit zweifelhaften dialern aufgetreten??

mein weiteres vorgehen ist jetzt widerspruch gegen die rechnung einzulegen und einen einzelverbindungsnachweis anzufordern.
auesserst mysterioes ist auch die tatsache, dass von nexnet bis jetzt drei verschiedene anbieter genannt wurden, für die sie die abrechnung machen: yahoo online, british telecom und zu guter letzt talkline


----------



## technofreak (28 September 2003)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> nur zu meinem verstaendnis:
> die nummer über
> die ich das geld verbraten haben soll, ist die nummer von talkline, ein call by call anbieter,
> der mir bis jetzt noch nicht negativ aufgefallen ist.



Die genannte Nummer war mal CbC von Talkline



> Talkline beschränkt sich seit 1. April 2002 wieder auf das Geschäftsfeld,
> mit dem man vor Jahren in den Telekommunikationsmarkt eingestiegen ist:
> den Verkauf von Mobilfunkprodukten.
> Die Angebote im Festnetz- und Internetbereich wurden dagegen zum 31. März 2002 eingestellt.



Auf der Talkline Site ist die Nummer nicht (mehr) bekannt. Ob Talkline die Nummer noch
 besitzt oder ob sie in anderen Händen liegt, ist nicht festzustellen.
tf


----------



## technofreak (28 September 2003)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> ist das herstellen einer verbindung über die capicontrol
> und damit über die isdn-hardware (simulation einer modemverbindung)
> meiner eumex ein gängiges bzw sinnvolles
> verfahren oder ist das bis jetzt nur in verbindung mit zweifelhaften dialern aufgetreten??



Frage: geht von deinem Splitter neben der DSL-Verbindung ein zweites ISDN-Kabel zur Eumex.?
Wenn ja gibt es mehrere "sinnvolle" aber auch  "gefährliche" Möglichkeiten:

1: Fax: Ist *nur* über ISDN möglich
2: Fall-back , d.h bei Ausfall von DSL ist der (langsamere) Weg über ISDN ins Web möglich sowohl über den normalen Provider als auch CbC 

3: Teure gewollte aber  auch *ungewollte* Dialerverbindungen
tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: geht von deinem Splitter neben der DSL-Verbindung ein zweites ISDN-Kabel zur Eumex.?
> Wenn ja gibt es mehrere "sinnvolle" aber auch  "gefährliche" Möglichkeiten:



ja es gibt ein zweites kabel vom splitter zur eumex. die brauche ich, da ich meine eumex als telefonanlage einsetze
an der eumex haengen zusaetzlich zu zwei pcs, zwei telefone



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> 1: Fax: Ist *nur* über ISDN möglich
> 2: Fall-back , d.h bei Ausfall von DSL ist der (langsamere) Weg über ISDN ins Web möglich sowohl über den normalen Provider als auch CbC
> 
> 3: Teure gewollte aber  auch *ungewollte* Dialerverbindungen
> tf




schade, dh meine hoffnung, dass es technisch nicht möglich ist bei meiner konfiguration, diese kosten verursacht zu haben, hat sich nicht erfuellt.
meine capi control habe ich mittlerweile deaktiviert, habe ich darueber diese sicherheitsluecke gestopft??

ich habe auf meinem pc weder einen dialer noch irgendwelche hinweise darauf, dass ich über diese nummer (01925100) ins internet gegangen bin, gefunden. im moment ist mir die sache noch ein raetsel...

vielen dank


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: geht von deinem Splitter neben der DSL-Verbindung ein zweites ISDN-Kabel zur Eumex.?
> Wenn ja gibt es mehrere "sinnvolle" aber auch  "gefährliche" Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1: Fax: Ist *nur* über ISDN möglich
> ...


Ein ISDN-Kabel ist absolut *NICHT!* nötig wenn er eine Netzwerk-Capi benutzt wie er sagt. Diese Capi stellt an dem PC alle ISDN-Dienste zur Verfügung welche das "echte" ISDN-Gerät (hier die Eumex704PC Lan) hat => Virtuelle Modems
(Fax, X.75, PPP, etc..)
Es gibt (angeblich) sogar sogenannte Capi-Dialer die ohne virtuelles Modem und ohne DFÜ-Netzwerk auskommen (gilt für jede Capi, also nicht nur für Netzwerk-Capi).
Wie gesagt: ein ISDN-Kabel ist bei Einsatz der Netz-Capi *NICHT* nötig


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

nichts desto trotz muesste ich doch auch bei einer einwahl über die capi
irgendwein programm finden, dass selbiges getan hat... 
(es sei denn, es waere einer der noch seltenen selbstzerstoerenden dialer)

dazu kommt noch, dass keine merkwuerdigen nummern auf meinem einzelverbindungsnachweis der telekom auftauchen (und dort fand ich bis jetzt alle nummern, auch die von fremdanbietern)

nochmal die frage, um diese möglichkeit zu umgehen, reicht es da die capi control zu deaktivieren??

schoene gruesse

martin


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

sorry, hatte nicht ganz ordentlich gelesen   
Natürlich funktioniert jegliche "Nicht-DSL"-Verbindungen dieser Telefonanlage natürlich nur wenn:
Vom Splitter zum NTBA ein Kabel geht
vom NTBA zur Eumex ein(!) ISDN-Kabel geht.

Von der Eumex muss aber kein (weiteres) Kabel zu den PCs gehen, außer dem Netzwerkkabel (dies meinte ich)

Für die DSL-Funktion dieser Eumex muß vom Splitter zur Eumex ein Netzwerkkabel (DSL) gehen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

ja, damit der PC keine anderen (kostenpflichtigen) Verbindungen aufbauen kann sollte es ausreichen die Capi nicht (automatisch) zu aktivieren.
IMHO gibt es noch keinen Dialer der auch noch seine eigene Capi mitbringt.
Bei absolutem Nichtbenötigen der Capi wäre eine Deinstallation noch sicherer.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

aufbau:

von der telefonbuchse zum splitter 
am splitter teilt sich es auf:
1.) tdsl modem.. von dort über netzwerkkabel zur eumex
2.) isdn(telefonkabel) zum ntba von dort in die eumex

an der eumex haengen ueber netzwerkkabel zwei pcs
zusaetzlich sind zwei telefone angeschlossen


----------



## ChrisO (28 September 2003)

@Wollsocke Martin:

Ja , vollkommen richtig und normal bei dir   
(bei mir nicht so ganz alles richtig)
Habe zusätzlich in meinem Post das DSL-Modem vergessen gehabt
die Nacht gestern war definitiv zu lange und eine Flasche Wein wohl schon schlecht.

Da ich bei obigen Posts noch nicht registriert war, kann ich (wenn es überhaupt geht?//Edit würde gehen) das Modem nicht noch in die Zeile


> Für die DSL-Funktion dieser Eumex muß vom Splitter zur Eumex ein Netzwerkkabel (DSL) gehen.


 einflicken.

Richtig ist natürlich:
Für die DSL-Funktion dieser Eumex muß vom Splitter zum DSL-Modem und von diesem zur Eumex ein Netzwerkkabel (DSL) gehen.


----------



## technofreak (28 September 2003)

Chris0 schrieb:
			
		

> .IMHO gibt es noch keinen Dialer der auch noch seine eigene Capi mitbringt.



Leider doch, es gab/gibt Capi-Dialer :
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Tricks/tricks.html

siehe Kapitel Capi/Tapi Dialer

tf


----------



## ChrisO (28 September 2003)

No, diese Dialer benutzen die vorhandene(!) Capi direkt (ist das von dem ich sprach) benötigen also keine eigene DFÜ-Netzwerkverbindung (neuer Eintrag), sie bringen aber keine eigene Capi mit. Wäre auch etwas "blöde" weil nicht jede Capi mit jeder Hardware funktioniert und vorallem eine vorhandene Capi nicht einfach erstezt oder parallel betrieben werden kann.

(Alles unter Vorbehalt der Güte des gestrigen/heutigen Weines)


----------



## technofreak (28 September 2003)

Solange eine ISDN-Verbindung zum PC existiert, (auch indirekt über eine TK/USB ) ist es für Dialer 
möglich sich zu installieren und einzuwählen. (nicht jeder, aber gerade die gefährlichsten)

Wer sich wirklich sicher sein will, sollte sich diese Ratschläge durchlesen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

Alle bisherigen angeblichen DSL-Dialer Einwahlen, haben sich immer als ISDN Einwahlen herausgestellt.
Mehr als Empfehlungen aussprechen können wir hier nicht. 

tf


----------



## Devilfrank (28 September 2003)

Also um hier mal Klarheiten zu schaffen:
Wenn die PC´s wirklich nur über LAN (Netzwerkkabel) mit der Eumex verbunden sind, ist eine Dialereinwahl definitiv unmöglich! 
Denn der Dialer müsste dann die Steuerung der Eumex via LAN übernehmen und die Eumex auf ISDN-Einwahl umstellen und auch noch die hardcodierte Zielrufnummer 0191011 abändern.
Umgekehrt bedeutet das, dass an einem der PC´s die Verbindung entweder über USB zur Eumex hergestellt wird und/oder eine direkte ISDN-Verbindung (möglicherweise PC-FAX) besteht, so dass darüber die Dialerverbindung hergestellt wurde.


----------



## Heiko (28 September 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Also um hier mal Klarheiten zu schaffen:
> Wenn die PC´s wirklich nur über LAN (Netzwerkkabel) mit der Eumex verbunden sind, ist eine Dialereinwahl definitiv unmöglich!


Bei Geräten mit ner LAN-CAPI sollte das aber trotzdem gehen, oder?
Wie sieht das bei der Eumex aus?


----------



## Devilfrank (28 September 2003)

Wie soll denn dort die Einwahl funktionieren? Die Zielrufnummer (T-Online = 0191011) kann nur über das Homenet-Control-Programm geändert werden, mit dem die Eumex (Routerfunktion) konfiguriert werden kann. 
Die Eumex funktioniert insofern als ein simpler DSL/ISDN-Router. Wie will ein Dialer diesen Router dazu bringen eine andere Nummer mit ISDN aufzurufen, wenn TDSL für den Router konfiguriert ist? 
Das ist praktisch unmöglich - Capi her oder hin.


----------



## Heiko (28 September 2003)

Ich kenne das so, dass die LAN-CAPI an jedem Rechner im Netz, auf dem sie installiert wird, ein virtuelles Modem zur Verfügung stellt. Du wählst also quasi über ein lokales Modem, tatsächlich wählt aber der Router.


----------



## ChrisO (28 September 2003)

@Devilfreak: vielleicht gibt es Sachen die Du nicht kennst?  :roll: 
Ein LAN-Capi ist dazu da, dass jeder Computer im Netzwerk ohne eigenes Modem oder eigenes ISDN-Karte normale CAPI-"Dienste" (Fax, x.75, PPP etc...) nutzen kann.
Du kannst es 99mal mal was anderes schreiben, aber mit korrekt installierter LAN-Capi kann jeder Computer im Netz sich in das Telefonnetz einwählen und zwar mit einer Nummer die auf diesem PC eingegeben wird.
Vorausetzung ist natürlich dass das die Capi zur Verfügung stellende Gerät einen ISDN- oder analogen Anschluß ins Telefonnetz hat.
Lan CAPI stellen z.B.  Hardwarerouter (DSL-Router natürlich nur wenn sie zusätzlichen ISDN oder Modemanschluß haben), Softwarerouter (z.B. Ken!DSL) und diverse Telefonanlagen, letztere haben wohl überwiegend einen Anschluß ans Telefonnetz via ISDN.

*Die Verbindung läuft NICHT über die Routingfunktion!*


----------



## technofreak (28 September 2003)

ChrisO schrieb:
			
		

> @Devilfreak: [/b]



Nur der Ordnung halber entweder Technofreak oder Devilfrank....

tf


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (28 September 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Solange eine ISDN-Verbindung zum PC existiert, (auch indirekt über eine TK/USB ) ist es für Dialer
> möglich sich zu installieren und einzuwählen. (nicht jeder, aber gerade die gefährlichsten)
> 
> Wer sich wirklich sicher sein will, sollte sich diese Ratschläge durchlesen.
> ...



so isses, 
Die mitgelieferten Tk-Software der Eumex ist der Übeltäter, am besten man läßt die 0190/0900.- Rnr. sperren.
Gunnar


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auch das haette in diesem fall nicht gereicht, da ich mich angeblich über 019251000 eingewaehlt habe...

ich habe auf meinem pc keine spuren eines dialers gefunden.

es gibt auch definitiv von beiden pcs nur eine verbindung über netzwerkkarte und netzwerkabel.. KEIN USB.

also entweder taeuscht sich die telefongesellschaft, nexnet bescheisst oder es war ein selbstloeschender dialer (naja oder ich war zu bloed die spuren zu finden)

es scheint jetzt aber schon einigkeit zu herrschen, dass über lan-capi die moeglichkeit besteht, sich einzuwaehlen....
vermutlich gibt es dann mittlerweile auch schon welche, die die capi wieder aktivieren...



			
				Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> so isses,
> Die mitgelieferten Tk-Software der Eumex ist der Übeltäter, am besten man läßt die 0190/0900.- Rnr. sperren.
> Gunnar


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt auch definitiv von beiden pcs nur eine verbindung über netzwerkkarte und netzwerkabel.. KEIN USB.



@wollsocke
kannst du mit dieser von dir geschilderten Konfiguration faxen oder Internet CbC per ISDN 
machen? 
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (29 September 2003)

ChrisO schrieb:
			
		

> @Devilfreak: vielleicht gibt es Sachen die Du nicht kennst?  :roll:
> Ein LAN-Capi ist dazu da, dass jeder Computer im Netzwerk ohne eigenes Modem oder eigenes ISDN-Karte normale CAPI-"Dienste" (Fax, x.75, PPP etc...) nutzen kann.
> Du kannst es 99mal mal was anderes schreiben, aber mit korrekt installierter LAN-Capi kann jeder Computer im Netz sich in das Telefonnetz einwählen und zwar mit einer Nummer die auf diesem PC eingegeben wird.
> Vorausetzung ist natürlich dass das die Capi zur Verfügung stellende Gerät einen ISDN- oder analogen Anschluß ins Telefonnetz hat.
> ...




Es gibt mit Sicherheit Sachen, die ich nicht kenne. Du wirfst hier jedoch Zeugs durcheinander und solltest Dich lieber gründlich mit der Sache beschäftigen. 
Natürlich gibt es die beschriebene LAN-CAPI. Sogar in mehreren Varianten bis hin zur Server/Client Installation, die ein virtuelles Modem simuliert und unter Nutzung des NDIS von Windows VPN-Verbindungen im LAN ermöglicht.
Fakt ist jedoch: Die von der Telekom gelieferte CAPI funktioniert an der Eumex 704 ausschliesslich über USB!
Wird diese Capi ausgetauscht, funktioniert der Zugriff auf die Eumex nicht mehr und ausserdem wird es zu einer Fehlermeldung der Capi-Control kommen. Ein Dialer ist auch nicht in der Lage, diese Capi via LAN zu nutzen, um eine ISDN-Verbindung ins Netz aufzubauen.
Deshalb auch meine Nachfrage, wie die PC´s an die Eumex angeschlossen sind. 
So jedenfalls kann es nicht funktioniert haben.


----------



## ChrisO (29 September 2003)

@Devilfrank: bevor wir uns jetzt beharken:
1.) Sorry wenn ich da was falsches geschrieben habe.
Allerdings hättest Du Dein Wissen, das die Eumex-Capi NUR über USB funzt auch schon früher aus dem Sack laßen können, dann hätten wir uns ein paar Mißverständnisse erspart.
Schließlich habe ich schon weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich diese TK-Anlage nicht kenne.

2.) Allerdings noch einmal (auch wenn vielleicht in diesem Fall nicht relevant):
Laut diversenen Internetquellen benutzt ein CapiDialer IMMER die vorhandene Capi (alles andere wäre ja auch eher blödsinn), die Capi wird nicht ausgetauscht (schrub ich aber auch schon)



> Ein Dialer ist auch nicht in der Lage, diese Capi via LAN zu nutzen, um eine ISDN-Verbindung ins Netz aufzubauen.


 Quelle? Begründung?

//Edit + Nachtrag
@Devilfrank: Woher hast Du Deine Information, dass die Capi nicht übers LAN funktioniert? hast Du die Anlage selber?
Die technische Dokumentation behauptet zumindest das Gegenteil :evil: 
"CAPI /TAPI für USB und LAN"
Kann die DTAG nicht schreiben oder weiß sie nicht was Ihre Anlagen können oder nicht können? Da die DTAG dies auf verschiedenen Dokumentationen behauptet glaube ich irgendwie nicht, dass es die DTAG ist die sich hier mehrfach irrt.
 :x


			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Du ... solltest Dich lieber gründlich mit der Sache beschäftigen.


 Hmmm...  8)


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

ChrisO schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich habe ich schon weiter oben geschrieben, dass ich diese TK-Anlage nicht kenne.



http://www.telekom.de/etelco/downloads_navi/1,18139,1020_562_749-1,00.html

dort stehen die Beschreibungen der Anlage , ist sicherlich nicht so ergiebig , wie die Anlage 
selber in der Fingern zu haben und testen zu können, aber besser als nichts.

Bedienungsanleitung:
http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/b/b704L0103.pdf 
(120 Seiten , 2,35 MB )

tf


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

da melde ich mich mal wieder zu wort, bevor ihr euch weiter bekriegt

ich weiss nicht ob ich faxen oder über isdn ins netz gehen kann, ich habe es schlichtweg noch nicht ausprobiert, versuch ich aber mal...
wobei ich zumindest bei einwahl über isdn keine ahnung habe, wie das funktionieren soll

zu meiner pc-anbindung:
eumex... netzwerkkabel.... netzwerkkarte

kein usb-kabel (ganz in echt)


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> zu meiner pc-anbindung:
> eumex... netzwerkkabel.... netzwerkkarte
> kein usb-kabel (ganz in echt)





			
				wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> ja es gibt ein zweites kabel vom splitter zur eumex. die brauche ich, da ich meine eumex als telefonanlage einsetze
> an der eumex haengen zusaetzlich zu zwei pcs, zwei telefone


Die Frage um die es hier geht, und die wir mangels  Masse sprich , haben nur die Bedienungsanleitung
 (ich kämpfe mich im Augenblick durch die 120 Seiten) 
 nicht näher testen können ist:
 erlaubt die Eumex-LAN/Ethernetanbindung der PCs den Durchgriff auf die ISDN-Schnittstelle oder nicht? 

 wenn ja kannst mußt du in deiner jetzigen Konfiguration faxen können und 
eine Standard DFÜ mit Zugriff auf die ISDN-Schnittstelle einrichten können , dann könnte sich auch
 ein Dialer einwählen, wenn das nicht geht , geht es auch nicht für einen Dialer. 
TF


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

ich bin wahrscheinlich erst ab 8 wieder zuhause, werde das dann aber versuchen

das wuerde mir auch helfen, wenn wir den gegenbeweis antreten koennten.


nichts desto trotz vielen dank fuer die unterstuetzung


----------



## ChrisO (29 September 2003)

In der Bedienungsanleitung ist jeweils immer von USB und alternativ LAN-Schnittstelle die Rede, also *sollte* es gehen.
bevor ich jetzt meinen Mund (Posting weiter oben => Nachtrag) aufgerissen habe, habe ich mir schon das Handbüchlein, bzw. technische Beschreibungen angesehen zwar nicht alle 120 Seiten aber einige. Und auf allen relevanten Seiten steht eigentlich, dass die Capi über USB und über Lan geht, alles andere wäre ja auch ein bisserl schräg (obwohl man ja nie wissen kann, Magenta soll ja auch manchmal ein bisserl schräg sein  ).


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

ChrisO schrieb:
			
		

> In der Bedienungsanleitung ist jeweils immer von USB und alternativ LAN-Schnittstelle die Rede, also *sollte* es gehen.
> bevor ich jetzt meinen Mund (Posting weiter oben => Nachtrag) aufgerissen habe, habe ich mir schon das Handbüchlein, bzw. technische Beschreibungen angesehen zwar nicht alle 120 Seiten aber einige. Und auf allen relevanten Seiten steht eigentlich, dass die Capi über USB und über Lan geht, alles andere wäre ja auch ein bisserl schräg (obwohl man ja nie wissen kann, Magenta soll ja auch manchmal ein bisserl schräg sein  ).



Komme zu einer sehr ähnlichen Beurteilung:
leider ermöglicht die Bedienungsanleitung nur indirekte Schlußfolgerungen:

Seite 11 zeigt die Konfiguration die Wollsocke beschreibt, wobei die rechte Verbindung laut seiner  Aussage 
nur Ethernet ist , kein USB. Aus dem Bild und der darunterstehenden Beschreibung ließe sich 
ableiten, das über die Ethernetschnittstelle Fax-Verkehr möglich ist (Was das Einwählen über
 ISDN zwingend erforderlich macht). Wie dies realisiert wird , ist mangels Hard und Software nicht festzustellen. 

auf Seite 65 wird ausdrücklich gesagt, daß bei Vorhandensein einer LAN-Verbindung die
 USB-Schnittstelle deaktiviert wird.
ob dies dann ständig so ist, oder nur bei DSL-Betrieb geht aus der Beschreibung nicht
 eindeutig hervor.

auf Seite 80 wird ausdrücklich daruf hingewiesen , daß ein FlashLoad (Update)  nur über die USB-Schnittstelle möglich ist.

Insgesamt gibt die Beschreibung nur wenig über die Fragestellung Dialereinwahl  möglich oder  nicht her, daher 
m.E keine eindeutige Antwort. Ohne die Anlage darauf testen zu können, kann ich keine Aussage treffen. 
Ich habe diese Anlage schon mal installiert, habe aber leider keinen Zugriff mehr darauf, und 
zu dem Zeitpunkt stand so ein Problem noch nicht an.
tf

PS: Die Überschrift des Threads stimmt auf jeden Fall nicht, Dialereinwahl über T-DSL gibt es nicht!


----------



## ChrisO (29 September 2003)

IMHO bieten allerdings die Tipps und Tricks  http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/b/b704_tt.pdf einen recht eindeutigen Hinweis.
wenn man sich da die 4te Seite ansieht wird es klar das es geht. (Auch wenn die Intention dieses Tipps (zu DFÜ keine gleichzeitige DSL-Verbindung) etwas anders ist)


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ist danach die LAN-Verbindung bei der 704 absurderweise die 
unsicherere Verbindung, was absolut widersinnig ist....

Außerdem wird in der Beschreibung in Anlehnung an die W95/98/ME/2K  bei der Zugangssoftware 
die Rufnummer 0191011 verlangt was zwar bei diesen OSs noch "historisch" auch bei DSL gefordert
 wird aber bei DSL  Unsinn ist . 
Als Rufnummer kann jede beliebige Nummer eingetragen werden. 
Bei WXP gibt es diesen Nummerneintrag  als Breitbandzugang nicht mehr


----------



## ChrisO (29 September 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ist danach die LAN-Verbindung bei der 704 absurderweise die
> unsicherere Verbindung, was absolut widersinnig ist....


Ach das darf man nicht so eng sehen...
Tips und Tricks angeblich Stand 04.03.  (also April 2003 oder vielleicht doch 4. März des jahres Null *bg*)
<zitat> ...unter Programme > T-Online 4.0 >......
Wir empfehlen Ihnen, den mit der T-Online-Software gelieferten benutzerfreundlichen Internet-Explorer 5.5
zu installieren.
</zitat>
ist wohl doch eher 4. März im Jahre Null (auch wenn es dies nie gab)

Das "Problem" dort ist übrigens ein anderes.
Hast Du z.B. zwei T-Online-Accounts z.B. Account 1 über DSL mit Flat und Du willst bei Account 2 Deine Emails abholen, gibt es u.U. lustige Effekte, da er zwar mit Account2 eine DFÜ-Verbindung aufbaut aber AFAIR (bei W2K zumindest) immer Dank der LAN-Route (bzw. DNS-Servereintrag) auf Account1 (via DSL) landet und dort eben keine oder "falsche" Mails findet.[/i]

Bzgl. Nummerneintrag: das mit 0191011 in der Anleitung verstehe ich schon, die alten BSe wollten unbedingt eine (beliebige) Nummer, also ist es besser durchgängig immer von 0191011 zu schreiben, als bei Modem/ISDN-Einwahl von 0191011 und bei DSL nur von 0 oder gar vielleicht 0815 oder so. Was meinst Du wie viele Leute den Unterschied nicht kapieren und bei Modem/ISDN dann eine beliebige oder 0 oder gar 0815 eingeben würden. Und sooo gut ist die T-Online-Hotline auch nicht, dass die sowas ausbügeln könnten.


----------



## Devilfrank (29 September 2003)

Also Leute! Jetzt laßt euch doch nicht verrückt machen. Es steht doch klipp und klar drin, wie das Dingens funktioniert. Ich zitiere mal aus den Tipps und Tricks:

Die Routersperre funktioniert grundsätzlich nur dann, wenn die DFÜ-Verbindung über ein Eumex-Modem hergestellt wurde *und die Anlage über die USB-Schnittstelle mit dem PC verbunden ist.* Bei Nutzung der
LAN-Schnittstelle ist das Verhalten nicht zu verhindern. Wird die DFÜ-Verbindung z. B. mit einem DSL-Treiber hergestellt, kann die Routersperre nicht greifen. Zur Verdeutlichung des Verhaltens der unterschiedlichen
Betriebssystemvarianten siehe nachfolgende Grafik.

Der Dialer muss mir bitteschön gezeigt werden, der sich über Ethernet verbindet.

Der einzige Weg, wie der Zugriff auf ISDN via Eumex möglich ist, habe ich mal farblich markiert.


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Die Routersperre funktioniert grundsätzlich nur dann, wenn die DFÜ-Verbindung über ein Eumex-Modem hergestellt wurde *und die Anlage über die USB-Schnittstelle mit dem PC verbunden ist.* Bei Nutzung der
> LAN-Schnittstelle ist das Verhalten nicht zu verhindern. Wird die DFÜ-Verbindung z. B. mit einem DSL-Treiber hergestellt, kann die Routersperre nicht greifen.



Eben und die Verbindung zwischen PC ist laut wollsocke *nicht* USB sondern Ethernet ,
 damit funktioniert die Routersperre schon mal nicht.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

ich habe mir jetzt auch mal die betriebsanleitung vorgenommen, das haette ich vielleicht mal frueher machen sollen 

s. 83 unter der überschrift teledat rvs-com
ganz kurz zusammengefasst:
teledat rvs-com ist ein softwarepaket, dass man zum faxen und telefonieren vom pc aus nutzen kann...

damit ist wohl alles klar, es funktioniert auch ohne usb


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

Hast du du  die Software Teledat RVS-Com installiert? 
In der leider sehr kurzen Beschreibung auf Seite 83/84 ist keine keine Einschränkung der Funktionen auf USB.
erwähnt.
(Dort steht unter Punkt 8. "virtueller Com-Port" ) 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

habe ich nicht, aber ich bin gerade dabei...

das wollte ich dann doch ausprobieren!!


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

:evil: 

hol doch einer diese telekom!!!

naja letztendlich bin ich selber schuld, es kann sich doch lohnen betriebsanleitungen zu lesen.

mit aktivierter capi kann ich von meinem pc aus telefonieren

wenn ich die capi deaktiviere, dann funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

*Re: Dialer über T-DSL*



			
				wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe dort angerufen und mich erkundigt was das eigentlich soll. dort erhielt ich die info, dass ich mich
> angeblich über 019251000 eingewählt habe.



okay, technisch haben wir jetzt einiges gelernt , aber die angebliche Einwahl über die ominöse Nummer steht ja 
immer noch im Raum.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

hallo technofreak,

in der tat, das steht noch zu klaerung aus, im moment bin ich ziemlich ratlos, was da nun passiert ist.

ich habe erstmal widerspruch eingelegt und harre nun der dinge, die da kommen. nexnet wird sich mit sicherheit nicht damit zufrieden geben, dh ich werde wahrscheinlich ende dieser, anfang naechster woche wieder von ihnen hoeren. als naechsten schritt werde ich den einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern... dann mal schauen

auf jeden fall vielen dank fuer die muehe, die ich euch gemacht habe!

kann man die überschrift dieses beitrags aendern?? 
dialer über dsl ist nun doch sehr irrefuehrend

schoene gruesse

martin


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die überschrift dieses beitrags aendern??
> dialer über dsl ist nun doch sehr irrefuehrend
> schoene gruesse
> martin


Danke ,  es juckte mich schon die ganze Zeit die Überschrift zu ändern, 
da du den Thread 
gestartet hast, mach doch mal einen Vorschlag   

Gruß
tf

PS; Nur so als Hinweis, wenn du angemeldet bist, kannst du sogar selber so einen Threadtitel 
ändern , wenn du ihn gestartet hast   
( Allerdings nicht nachträglich deine  Gastpostings)


----------



## wollsocke (29 September 2003)

das war halt schoen griffig....

*dialer,dsl und eine isdn-telefonanlage (eumex 704pc lan)* 
waere mein neuer vorschlag...

ich bin jetzt zwar beigetreten habe aber nicht rausbekommen, wie ich den titel aendern kann


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin jetzt zwar beigetreten habe aber nicht rausbekommen, wie ich den titel aendern kann



das geht nicht , nur deine eigenen Threads/Postings   *nach* der Anmeldung kannst du ändern,
 die Gastpostings können nur von den Admin/Mods geändert werden und das werden wir jetzt mal tun....

tf


----------



## wollsocke (29 September 2003)

alles klar, vielen dank.   

auch wenn es gluecklicherweise kein dialer über dsl war, ist es denke ich doch gerade technisch nicht uninteressant gewesen.

schwieriger wird es jetzt der forderung von nexnet entgegenzutreten, vor allen dingen, da ich auf meinem pc nichts finde und nachweisen kann...

hoffen wir das beste, wenn interesse besteht werde ich euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> hoffen wir das beste, wenn interesse besteht werde ich euch auf dem laufenden halten


Auf jeden Fall, besonders wegen der äußerst ungewöhnlichen Nummer.

Gruß
tf


----------



## ChrisO (30 September 2003)

@devilfrank: 
Die Routersperre habe ich nur als Nachweis angeführt dafür, dass diese Eumex eine ganz "normale" Lan-CAPI unterstützt. Deutlich wird davon gesprochen (geschrieben) dass die Routersperre (aber leider) nur mit USB aber nicht mit Capi via Ethernet funktioniert. 
Benutzt man Capi via Ethernet (= LanCAPI) funktioniert die Routersperre eben (leider) nicht und kann dazu führen, dass statt(!) über die Capi (via Ethernet zur Eumex und dann weiter per ISDN)  der Datenverkehr direkt über das Lan und über den DSL-Router in der Telefonanlage läuft.


Zur Nummer: bis 2001 war es wohl eine normale Internetzugangsnummer von Talkline, 2002 von Talknet.
2002 sollen die (meisten) Talknet-Nummern (auch 019251000)  von avivo-internet.de übenommen worden sein.
Avivo unterhält mit bycall24(.de) und germanybycall(.de) verschiedene Zugänge, aber "Deine" Nummer habe ich dort nirgends gefunden

Nexnet scheint ja eher nur eine Art Inkassounternehmen zu sein.
D.h. für "irgendeinen Anbieter" ziehen die Geld ein, IMHO müssten die (wenn seriös) aber schon näher belegen können wann und für welchen Anbieter die Kosten entstanden sein sollten.


----------



## wollsocke (30 September 2003)

nexnet ist noch nichtmal ein inkassounternehmen.. sie verschicken nur die ersten mahnungen, wenn es ernst wird, übergeben sie selber an ein inkassounternehmen.

die info, dass diese nummer von talkline stammt, habe ich von der nexnet-holine. der "nette" herr am telefon hat sie mir genannt.

das steht aber im widerspruch zur eigentlichen rechnung, bzw zur mahnung. dort ist eigentlich die britisch telecom angefuehrt und den bezug zwischen bt, der tel.nr. und talkline habe ich nicht feststellenkönnen.

wie schon geschrieben, ich habe jetzt erstmal widerspurch eingelegt, rechne aber nicht damit, dass es dabei bleibt. als naechsten schritt werde ich den einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern. sollten sie sich da querstellen wollen, gibt es mittlerweile genuegend gerichtsurteile, dass das nicht moeglich sein sollte


----------



## ChrisO (30 September 2003)

Meine Infos habe ich von Google (einfach mal nach 019251000 eingegeben und die Links angesehen).
Danach (.s.o.) war die Nummer (bis) 2001 InternetZugang von Talkline, bis 2002 von Talknet und soll dann in den Pool von Avivo gekommen sein. Bei Avivo (bycall24.de und germanybycall.de) habe ich diese Nummer aber nirgends entdeckt, allerdings habe ich nicht sehr lange gesucht (habe noch anderes zu tun  )


----------



## wollsocke (30 September 2003)

danke fuer die unterstuetzung!!

so aehnlich bin auch auch vorgegangen.... umso erstaunter war ich auch, als mir der mensch bei nexnet gesagt hat, dass ich über talkline ins netz gegangen bin, lustig waren aussagen wie: eine rechnung luegt nicht, was darauf steht stimmt und dass man mit einen dialer über dsl nutzen koennte wuesste doch jedes kind


----------



## technofreak (30 September 2003)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> dass man mit einen dialer über dsl nutzen koennte wuesste doch jedes kind



was der da behauptet (wahrscheinlich weiß der das nicht oder schmeisst alles durcheinander) 
ist nicht ganz falsch, es gibt Mehrverdienstanbieter die DSL-Zugang ermöglichen, indem
 parallel zur bestehenden DSL-Verbindung eine 0190-Nummer per Telefon manuell von Hand angewählt 
werden muß und dann darüber der Content abgerechnet wird. Das ist sogar eine relativ sichere
 Methode, da der Zugang sofort beendet wird, sobald die Telefonverbindung unterbrochen wird 
und auch nicht unwissentlich aufgebaut werden kann. Ob allerdings die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit
 dann tatsächlich DSL entspricht , oder ob der Transfer künstlich verlangsamt wird, weiß
 ich nicht und habe verständlicherweise auch keine Lust auszuprobieren.


----------



## wollsocke (6 Januar 2004)

tach die Damen und Herren,

ich habe jetzt lange nichts von mir hoeren lassen, nicht zu letzt deshalb weil die Nexnet nicht immer die schnellste ist... zwischendurch hatte ich auch schon ein incassounternehmen am hals, aber das ist erstmal geblockt

aber will ich euch jetzt mal kurz auf den zwischenstand bringen...

nach einigem hin und her habe ich von nexnet einen einzelverbindungsnachweis erhalten:

internet by call über die oben genannte nummer bei der british telecom.
über einen zeitraum von ca. 2 wochen sind verbindungen angeblich von meinem anschluss aus mit dauern von ca 20 min. bis 1 h + zu finden (à 0,02578 E netto pro Minute).
mit meinem nachbarn (mit dem ich den anschluss nutze) bin ich die verbindungen durchgegangen. wir haben eine gefunden, an der wir def. beide nicht zuhause waren.

Mit Hinweis darauf (und dass ich eine flatrate der telekom nutze, deshalb kein bedarf nach einem weiteren internetanschluss vorhanden ist) habe ich der Nexnet nochmals geschrieben, dass ich die Rechnung nicht anerkenne und dass ich sie um eine technische Überprüfung der Leitung bitte, um zu klären ob die Nutzung wirklcih von meinem Anschluss aus erfolgt ist.
Desweiteren wollte ich Informationen über Tarif und Einwahlbedingungen (Nutzername, Passwort), da ich darüber im Internet nichts finden konnte

Als Antwort darauf kam, dass die Nexnet ein neutrales Abrechnungshaus ist, dass lediglich Mahnverfahren und die Bearbeitungen von Reklamationen übernimmt (genau mein Anliegen... eine Reklamation).

Ausserdem hätte ich die Leistungen gar nicht bei der BT in Anspruch genommen sondern bei Easynet DV GmbH in Hamburg (ein Reseller für die BT), die BT und die Telekom stellen die Leitungen zur Verfügung.

Ich solle mich also, um Infos über Tarif usw. zu erhalten an Easynet wenden und für die technische Prüfung der Leitungen an die BT und die Telekom.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal zurueckschreiben, dass das ja genau eine Reklamation ist und die Nexnet weiterhin zuständig ist... im zweifelsfall als bindeglied zwischen mir und dem Internetprovider bzw netzbetreiber

was haltet ihr davon???

vielen dank  und schöne gruesse


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Januar 2004)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich solle mich also, um Infos über Tarif usw. zu erhalten an Easynet wenden und für die technische Prüfung der Leitungen an die BT und die Telekom.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt erstmal zurueckschreiben, dass das ja genau eine Reklamation ist und die Nexnet weiterhin zuständig ist... im zweifelsfall als bindeglied zwischen mir und dem Internetprovider bzw netzbetreiber.



So darfst Du das auch sehen. Wer Geld haben möchte, muss die notwendigen Nachweise erbringen. Da solltest Du Dich auch nicht von Pontius zu Pilatus schicken lassen. Die technische Prüfung muss ohnehin schon längst durchgeführt sein, weil sie auf Deine Einwendung zu erfolgen hat und da sollte es ein leichtes sein, die Dokumentation vorzulegen.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Januar 2004)

@ wollsocke

Scheint mir der richtige Weg.


----------



## Counselor (7 Januar 2004)

wollsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem hätte ich die Leistungen gar nicht bei der BT in Anspruch genommen sondern bei Easynet DV GmbH in Hamburg (ein Reseller für die BT), die BT und die Telekom stellen die Leitungen zur Verfügung.



Den Vertrag hast du ja offensichtlich mit dem Reseller geschlossen. 
Das wirft die Frage nach dem Forderungsübergang Easynet -> BT Ignite -> British Telecom -> Nexnet auf.

Ich würde mal entsprechende Nachweise anfordern.

Außerdem sehen die AGBs von Easynet wohl ehr eine Rechnungsstellung durch Easynet vor:

http://www.de.easynet.net/about/agb_html#p5


----------



## wollsocke (7 Januar 2004)

> Den Vertrag hast du ja offensichtlich mit dem Reseller geschlossen.
> Das wirft die Frage nach dem Forderungsübergang Easynet -> BT Ignite -> British Telecom -> Nexnet auf.


das sollte auf jeden fall teil meiner argumentation im nächsten brief werden




> Außerdem sehen die AGBs von Easynet wohl ehr eine Rechnungsstellung durch Easynet vor:
> 
> http://www.de.easynet.net/about/agb_html#p5



das ist ein guter tip... auf die idee war ich nicht gekommen, bei der nexnet erscheint easynet auch nicht als kunde im gegensatz zur bt ignite....


----------



## wollsocke (18 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder post bekommen, mittlerweile sogar schon von einer anwaltskanzlei.

Ich fange aber besser von vorne an:
Nach meinem letzten Posting
habe ich diesen Brief an die Nexnet geschrieben:

Sehr geehrte Frau J......, 

zuerst einmal kann ich mich nur wiederholen, ich nutze eine Flatrate der Telekom, es besteht für mich also keine Begründung Internet-by-Call zu nutzen. Wissentlich und willentlich habe ich Internet-by-Call von welchem Anbieter auch immer (was aus Ihren Briefen leider nicht klar hervorgeht) nicht genutzt.

Mit Ihrem letzten Brief bieten Sie mir mittlerweile die nun 6. Version, bei welchem Anbieter die Kosten entstanden sind.
Eine kleine Zusammenfassung:
1.	Yahoo-Online in Verbindung mit BT-Ignite (Rechnung der Telekom) ?.(was hat Yahoo-Online mit der BT-Ignite zu tun?)
2.	Talkline (Telefongespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter Ihrer Hotline)
3.	British Telecom (Ihr Schreiben vom 25.9.03)
4.	BT Ignite (Ihr Schreiben vom 2.10.03)
5.	BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (Ihr Einzelverbindungsnachweis vom 3.12.03)
6.	Jetzt auf einmal Easynet (Ihr Schreiben vom 5.1.04)

Es ist sehr interessant, dass immer wieder die Anbieter wechseln und Sie mir mit jedem Brief eine neue Variante bieten. Das unterstreicht natürlich nicht die Glaubwürdigkeit Ihrer Forderung. Ich muss Sie deshalb bitten, mir Daten über den Dienstanbieter, wie Einwahlbedingungen und Tarife, sowie eine Kopie der Forderung des Anbieters zuzuschicken, die Ihnen ja vorliegen muss. Dazu sind Sie verpflichtet (siehe AG Wiesbaden, Urteil vom 23.09.02, 92 C 1440/02). In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass nun wieder ein neuer Anbieter vorliegt, ist vermutlich auch der Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht korrekt, da auf diesem die Easynet in keiner Weise erwähnt ist.

Des weiteren muss ich Sie bitten, mir die Abtretungserklärung für die Forderung des Anbieters im Original (gemäß §§ 409 I 2, 410 I 1 BGB) zuzuschicken. Auf Ihrer Homepage führen Sie zwar die BT-Ignite als Kunde auf, nicht aber die Easynet. Die AGB der Easynet sehen auch keine Abtretung der Forderung vor, sondern eine Rechnungsstellung durch die Easynet selber (s. AGB der Easynet §5 auf der Homepage http://www.de.easynet.net/about/agb_html#p5).



Außerdem steht nach wie vor die Dokumentation der technischen Überprüfung nach §16 TKV der Richtigkeit der Verbindung aus. Wie Sie selbst richtig bemerkt haben (?die NEXNET GmbH ist ein neutrales Abrechnungshaus?? die Bearbeitung von Rechnungsreklamationen?. übernommen hat.? Zitat aus Ihrem letzten Brief), haben Sie mit dem Mahnverfahren natürlich auch die Bearbeitung der Reklamation zu übernehmen. Damit müssen Sie auch die technische Überprüfung in Auftrag geben. Es kann nicht sein, dass ich mich hier mit jedem Betreiber, mit jedem Zwischenhändler und am Ende vielleicht noch mit jedem Elektrobetrieb, der die Leitungen wartet, auseinandersetzen muss.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Martin M.....


Danach habe ich Post von SAF einem Inkassounternehmen aus Heidelberg erhalten. Denen hab ich eine Kopie dieses Briefes geschickt, mit einer Zusammenfassung des Ablaufs und dem Hinweis darauf, dass von der Nexnet noch Infos ausstehen, die sie gesetzlich verpflichtet ist mir zu geben.

Daraufhin kam lange nichts, bis heute....

Heute habe ich Post von einer Anwaltskanzlei erhalten.... der Betrag ist mittlerweile auf stolze 90 Euro angewachsen, mit der Androhung einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung. 

Noch bin ich am überlegen, ob ich es einfach ignoriere und mir das Porto spare oder nochmal meine Argumentation darlege. 

Es juckt mich ja sehr, mit einer Unterlassungsklage oder ähnlichem wegen Belästigung zu drohen...   

Seis drum...

Wenn wieder etwas passiert ist, melde ich mich wieder!


_[Edit: Namen gekürzt - Siehe NUB / HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

Es ist über die Eumex Anlage 704 PC Lan möglich eine ISDN Verbindung über Netzwerkkabel herzustellen!!! Das ist sicher, da ich es selbst probiert habe. Mich würde nur interessieren, wenn ich jetzt die CAPI Control deaktiviere, ob es dann nicht irgendwie möglich ist diese automatisch zu starten?


----------

